# APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

APPLE C'EST DE LA MERDE VOUS ETES TOUS DES CONS LES MACUSERS !!!!


----------



## black-hawk (24 Février 2010)

Il me semble que tu as un mac, ya qu'à voir dans tes infos.
Au fait c'est quoi le but de ce post tout pourri pour le moment??


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

j'en ai mare des utilisateurs de mac, ils ne font rien pour aider, ne sont pas objectifs, ça me gonfle


----------



## anneee (24 Février 2010)

C'est toi qui nous les brise là...


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

t'as guele anneee

C'est quoi ce nom de grosse salope en plus !!!


----------



## anneee (24 Février 2010)

T'es jamais à cours d'argument toi...:sleep:


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

Et NON SALOPE


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (24 Février 2010)

Ha !!! Mais il était soûl  !


----------



## Gronounours (24 Février 2010)

L'alcool et la drogue font des ravages&#8230;


Allez tophe, tu te mets en slip-chaussettes s'il te plait.


Bon, je ferme ici et je vais demander à Web'O s'il veut de ce topic dans "Réagissez" !


----------

